# Pour ceux qui ne me détestent pas encore...



## sonnyboy (26 Mai 2005)

Je pratique depuis peu la MDMAO (Musique De Merde Assistée par Ordinateur...).

Démonstration !


----------



## N°6 (26 Mai 2005)

:love:    ENORME ! :love:


----------



## mado (26 Mai 2005)

C'était pas mieux comme titre ? : pour celles qui ne ...

:love:


----------



## jpmiss (26 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je pratique depuis peu la MDMAO (Musique De Merde Assistée par Ordinateur...).
> 
> Démonstration !


 
Et le napalm?


----------



## N°6 (26 Mai 2005)

Mouarf !  Je veux voir le clip !


----------



## mado (26 Mai 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Mouarf !  Je veux voir le clip !


 
il s'ra obligé de prendre une doublure.. je suis inabordable


----------



## Amok (26 Mai 2005)

Sonny, si tu as besoin d'un agent....


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Sonny, si tu as besoin d'argent....



Ben justement j'allais t'en parler...

J'suis un peu raide en ce moment...


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je pratique depuis peu la MDMAO (Musique De Merde Assistée par Ordinateur...).
> 
> Démonstration !




 Il y a un petit côté appel du 18 juin sur Radio Londres à cause du son accompagnant "les morues sont nos amies"


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je pratique depuis peu la MDMAO (Musique De Merde Assistée par Ordinateur...).
> 
> Démonstration !




ça vaut au moins Didier Super !!!   

fait avec garageband ?   

(tes amis t'appellent comment ? j'arrive pas à comprendre  )


Mr Sonnyboy n'aime pas la vulgarité


----------



## jahrom (26 Mai 2005)

ça plaira peut etre pas au grand public, mais comme hymne des AES, ça peut le faire...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il y a un petit côté appel du 18 juin sur Radio Londres à cause du son accompagnant "les morues sont nos amies"



C'est plutôt dans l'autre


----------



## valoriel (26 Mai 2005)

Vraiment excellent 
C'est un single ou l'album est prévu?



Vite, vite un clip sur l'iTMS :rateau:

Et robertav! Toujours pas de réactions?

:mouais: :love: 

       ​


----------



## krystof (26 Mai 2005)

Enorme !!!!!

Grande forme sonnyboy


----------



## valoriel (26 Mai 2005)

Je viens de tomber sur le napalm 

Enorme aussi


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Mai 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Enorme !!!!!
> 
> Grande forme sonnyboy



Tu as vu moi aussi j'écris des chansons à textes...

Comme toi !

Je mets pas encore de vrai instrument mais ça va venir !


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de tomber sur le napalm
> 
> Enorme aussi



Oui mais le napalm c'était destiné à mes collègues de boulot, un florilège des trucs que je répète 500 fois par jour...

Sorti du contexte, c'est moins marrant...


----------



## krystof (26 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu as vu moi aussi j'écris des chansons à textes...
> 
> Comme toi !
> 
> Je mets pas encore de vrai instrument mais ça va venir !




Tu chantes quand même beaucoup mieux que moi...   

Au fait, c'est en quoi ? En sol ?

Donc, bientôt, des vrais instruments avec des vrais musiciens !! Tu as contacté Richard ?


----------



## Amok (26 Mai 2005)

"Artiste : Georges Herman" :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Mai 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Tu chantes quand même beaucoup mieux que moi...
> 
> Au fait, c'est en quoi ? En sol ?
> 
> Donc, bientôt, des vrais instruments avec des vrais musiciens !! Tu as contacté Richard ?



ça sonne occupé comprends pas...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2005)

Je n'avais pas ri comme ça depuis la demande en mariage de l'Amok !  :love:

Bravo sonny, c'est vraiment terrible.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais le napalm c'était destiné à mes collègues de boulot, un florilège des trucs que je répète 500 fois par jour...
> 
> Sorti du contexte, c'est moins marrant...


----------



## Amok (26 Mai 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je n'avais pas ri comme ça depuis la demande en mariage de l'Amok !



V'l'a aut' chose !


----------



## Spyro (26 Mai 2005)

Roh SonnyLove  :love: :love:

_T'as une isight ou il faut qu'on se cotise ?  _


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de tomber sur le napalm
> 
> Enorme aussi




Décidément fan du poste à galène


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> V'l'a aut' chose !



Dénégation plausible, c'est ça ?


----------



## Amok (26 Mai 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Dénégation plausible, c'est ça ?



C'est pire : je ne vous connais même pas ! Qui a un jour vu Sonny chanter "Lili Marlène" en longue robe fuseau rouge dans un bastringue nicois a l'esprit qui cogne de fusées de 14 juillet !

Si elle n'avait ce goût douteux pour le maquillage un peu trop voyant et cette couleur de rouge à lèvres (trop écarlate à mon avis), elle serait parfaite, notre Sonny.


----------



## jpmiss (26 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'suis un peu raide en ce moment...


 
Ca devait arriver a force de te faire pomper le dard!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est pire : je ne vous connais même pas !



Ordure ! Tu es bien comme tous les autres... J'aurais dû écouter Maman. Quel idiot j'ai été !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si elle n'avait ce goût douteux pour le maquillage un peu trop voyant et cette couleur de rouge à lèvres (trop écarlate à mon avis), elle serait parfaite, notre Sonny.



Enfin une vraie femme ! Ça nous manquait.  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Mai 2005)

Nous assistons a la reconversion :love: de  SonnyBoy :love:


Tu vas aussi organiser une Flaque© party pour signer des autographes ?


----------



## Amok (26 Mai 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ordure ! Tu es bien comme tous les autres... J'aurais dû écouter Maman. Quel idiot j'ai été !



C'est affreux : je lis ca, et tout de suite j'ai des images de "Sunset Boulevard" qui me viennent à l'esprit ! J'ai toujours trouvé que tu avais un côté Norma Desmond !  :love:


----------



## Nexka (26 Mai 2005)

Rhoooo :love: Bravo :love:

PTDR    

Une autre!!! Une autre!!! Une autre


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je pratique depuis peu la MDMAO (Musique De Merde Assistée par Ordinateur...).
> 
> Démonstration !



Putain, entre ça et le Napalm, je me suis tapé un fou rire avec le casque sur les oreilles ce qui fait que tous mes collègues me regardent comme si j'étais dingue...
 :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (26 Mai 2005)

ah le big bite, clinical brothers etc...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Mai 2005)

... apparemment cela ne semble pas fonctionner, l'acceuil semble plutôt positif


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2005)

> Pour ceux qui ne me détestent pas encore



Ne t'inquiètes pas, depuis que tu as un mac tu es devenu forcément un gars bien.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> :
> Et robertav! Toujours pas de réactions?




si si         me voilà !!!!!     

j'ai du chercher partout un casque, je ne peux pas ecouter sans
trop de monde autour de moi !!!!!!!!


sonny, pourquoi tu m'as  pas parlé de ce projet?
tu aurais pu avoir un original de "moi je m'appelle robertav" !!!!!    



edit : ps : comme dirait ma mamancherie:
une t'en pense , 100 t'inventes !!!!       :love:


----------



## FANREM (26 Mai 2005)

On a eu Jordy, maintenant c'est Sonny
C'est grave docteur   

J'aimerais bien voir la tronche des groupies


----------



## jpmiss (26 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> "Artiste : Georges Herman" :love:



Le célèbre Georges "Iron Dick" Herman?


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Mai 2005)

Lui même..


----------



## Luc G (27 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est affreux : je lis ca, et tout de suite j'ai des images de "Sunset Boulevard" qui me viennent à l'esprit ! J'ai toujours trouvé que tu avais un côté Norma Desmond !  :love:



Je savais pas que Sonny avait aussi Gloria comme pseudo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 J'en étais tout ébaubi   

Quand, dans un excés de doute vaguement cartésien, et subodorant le sac de noeud, je laissais les béquilles google à l'ombre et m'intéressais à la page d'où venait Gloria(enfin où je l'ai trouvée, elle est aussi ailleurs, ce qui n'est pas dommage : ce portrait m'a toujours fait rêver) et là, je découvris enfin la vérité : comment une malheureuse erreur d'indexation avait entraîné de fil en aiguille et de bouche à oreille une erreur cataclysmique sur la personnalité vraie de Sonny. La photo de Gloria voisinait et non était la photo de Sonny qui était, comme il sied, en haut de la page

je vous révèle enfin la vraie photo du vrai Sonny, sans voilette, c'est quand même autre chose. pour les déconcertés du neurone, je précise, on ne sait jamais que Sonny est à gauche sur la photo et robertav à droite, ça va de soi :






   

PS. N'empêche, imaginez ce qui va se produire quand Google va indexer les oeuvres complètes de DocEvil : on va retrouver les pieds-nickelés dedans ! halte à la barbarie !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Mai 2005)

*CAMARADES !*

*NON !*

*L'électro niçoise n'est pas morte !*



​


----------



## Spyro (27 Mai 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> je précise, on ne sait jamais que Sonny est à gauche sur la photo


Ahhhhhh je me demandais aussi ce que golf venait faire là-dedans...


----------



## Bilbo (27 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Sonny, si tu as besoin d'un agent....


Et voilà, un talent émerge et les charognards rappliquent. 


			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben justement j'allais t'en parler...
> 
> J'suis un peu raide en ce moment...


Et cette naïveté atavique des artistes m'a toujours laissé pantois. 

  

À+


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Mai 2005)

*Plus de 24 heures sans nouveau message dans ce thread*

Alors de deux choses l'une :
- soit tout le monde déteste désormais Sonny
- soit il ne fera jamais carrière dans la musique...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Alors de deux choses l'une :
> - soit tout le monde déteste désormais Sonny
> - soit il ne fera jamais carrière dans la musique...



1°) Perso, je ne déteste pas sonnyboy.
2°) Je ne suis pas sûr que la notion de "carrière" fasse partie de son schéma de pensée.
3°) Merde à celui qui le lit.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mai 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> On a eu Jordy, maintenant c'est Sonny
> C'est grave docteur
> 
> J'aimerais bien voir la tronche des groupies



Facile, elles arpentent le trottoir rue de France (à Nice)


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Plus de 24 heures sans nouveau message dans ce thread*
> 
> Alors de deux choses l'une :
> - soit tout le monde déteste désormais Sonny
> - soit il ne fera jamais carrière dans la musique...



C'est difficile de détester un leitmotiv


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (2 Juin 2005)

Maitre Jordy, euh non Pardonnez moi excellence, Maitre Sonny, Que votre musique est belle et harmonieuse, Mozart ne vous arrive pas à la cheville (Surdimmensionnée disons le haut et fort) seul Eric Prydz peut quelque peu tittiller votre immense talent


----------



## Macoufi (2 Juin 2005)

Mac-Ronenbourg a dit:
			
		

> Mozart ne vous arrive pas à la cheville (Surdimmensionner disons le haut et fort)


Et encore...
t'arrives un peu tard pour avoir pu contempler la photo d'une partie de l'anatomie de Sonny manifestement surdimensionnée, elle aussi  (quoiqu'il n'y avait pas d'échelle   )

_Euh... bienvenu sur MacGé, cher filleul :rose: :love:_


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (2 Juin 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> Et encore...
> t'arrives un peu tard pour avoir pu contempler la photo d'une partie de l'anatomie de Sonny manifestement surdimensionnée, elle aussi  (quoiqu'il n'y avait pas d'échelle  )
> 
> _Euh... bienvenu sur MacGé, cher filleul :rose: :love:_


 
COPIEUSE c'est moi qui le flatta pas toi


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (2 Juin 2005)

T'es qu'un bleu même en musique, Priscillia fait mieux que toi!!! quoique...


----------



## Macoufi (2 Juin 2005)

Mac-Ronenbourg a dit:
			
		

> COPIEUSE c'est moi qui le flatta pas toi


oh, moi   [_censuré_]

Mais méfie-toi quand même qui ne sorte pas le verre pilé...


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (2 Juin 2005)

Chere Blandine tu peux le flatter autant que tu veux maintenant que j'ai compris que c'était un bleu, par exemple sur son anatomie surdimmensionnée, pour laquelle il n'existe pas d'échelle, j'aime pas la (le) physique Quantique


----------



## Macoufi (2 Juin 2005)

Mac-Ronenbourg a dit:
			
		

> Chere Blandine tu peux le flatter autant que tu veux maintenant que j'ai compris que c'était un bleu, par exemple sur son anatomie surdimmensionnée, pour laquelle il n'existe pas d'échelle, j'aime pas la (le) physique Quantique


hé !! mais tu oublies _(ou peut-être tu ne sais pas)_ que tu t'adresses à
une future-possible-décolorée-en-blonde... alors la Quantique   

Sinon, j'envisagerais de flatter Sonny s'il vient à Valence...


----------



## Foguenne (2 Juin 2005)

Blandine et Mac-Cronenbourg, ce n'est pas iChat ici, de plus comme vous avez la même adresse ip....


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (2 Juin 2005)

La quantique c'est la physique des atomes,soit pour une blonde du très petit


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juin 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Blandine et Mac-Cronenbourg, ce n'est pas iChat ici, de plus comme vous avez la même adresse ip....



Tien tien ...     :mouais:


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (2 Juin 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Blandine et Mac-Cronenbourg, ce n'est pas iChat ici, de plus comme vous avez la même adresse ip....


 
On est pas là pour rigoler, dis donc L'homme en vert on est pas sur mac gé china ici...
BigBrother is watching you!


----------



## MrStone (2 Juin 2005)

Y'a des kicks qui se perdent...


----------



## Macoufi (2 Juin 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Blandine et Mac-Cronenbourg, ce n'est pas iChat ici, de plus comme vous avez la même adresse ip....


T'inquiète, Foguenne, nous savons nous servir des MP pour les messages purement perso. 
D'ailleurs, nous avons du échanger plus de MP que Mac-Cronenbourg a fait de posts...  :rateau: 
Je n'ai pas utilisé ce fil comme d'iChat, mais plutôt pour flooder sur le cuir de Sonny.
Mais si c'est l'impression que ça donne... mea culpa   

Quant à l'adresse IP, il s'agit de celle à l'inscription (y'a 5-6 jours), non ?


----------



## WebOliver (2 Juin 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiète, Foguenne, nous savons nous servir des MP pour les messages purement perso.
> D'ailleurs, nous avons du échanger plus de MP que Mac-Cronenbourg a fait de posts...  :rateau:
> Je n'ai pas utilisé ce fil comme d'iChat, mais plutôt pour flooder sur le cuir de Sonny.
> Mais si c'est l'impression que ça donne... mea culpa



Lorsque un sujet est pris d'assaut par deux posteurs, oui cela a tendance à ressembler à un chat.  Ça n'est évidemment pas interdit, mais ça ne donne pas envie aux autres de participer au sujet.

C'était peut-être le but?


----------



## Bilbo (2 Juin 2005)

Mac-Ronenbourg a dit:
			
		

> Foguenne a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Bilbo via les coups de boule à Mac-Ronenbourg a dit:
			
		

> Tiens un bleu qui envoie un vert dans les cordes. C'est qui qui le croque ?


Je me suis trompé de bouton.  Y a pas, être défroqué ça s'apprend.   

À+


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (2 Juin 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis trompé de bouton.  Y a pas, être défroqué ça s'apprend.
> 
> À+


 
Je te réponderais bien mais on va dire que l'on est en train de chatter, donc chut...


----------



## Macoufi (2 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'était peut-être le but?


WebO  
me dire ça à moi... qui me suis risquée, à une époque, 
à participer aux discu de Dark Templar et GlobalCut   
 

Et pis l'ai écrit : le but était de causer du cas Sonny
rien d'autre   

En tout cas, là, l'ambiance  :hein:


Euh... on peut passer à autre chose ??  :rose:


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Juin 2005)

Silence maintenant, tu me fatigues.


----------



## supermoquette (2 Juin 2005)

Hé ben c'est du joli ...


----------



## krystof (2 Juin 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> de plus comme vous avez la même adresse ip....



Héhéhé, voilà un cas très intéressant.

Encore une mission pour le docteur Snuggles


----------



## MrStone (2 Juin 2005)

Avec une tronche comme ça, on peut dormir sur ses deux oreilles


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (3 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Avec une tronche comme ça, on peut dormir sur ses deux oreilles


 
Malheureusement non car il y a Sonny qui fait de la "musique"


----------



## Hamster de combat (3 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Silence maintenant, tu me fatigues.


 Tu faiblis sonny, tu faiblis... 
Il fût un temps où tu n'aurais pas donné d'explication, "Silence maintenant" aurait suffit. :rateau:


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (3 Juin 2005)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> Tu faiblis sonny, tu faiblis...
> Il fût un temps où tu n'aurais pas donné d'explication, "Silence maintenant" aurait suffit. :rateau:


 
C'est pour cela que je suis là, telle un vautour, pour regner.

Un jour se sera "Le roi est mort vive le roi"


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juin 2005)

Mac-Ronenbourg a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour cela que je suis là, telle un vautour, pour regner.
> 
> Un jour se sera "Le roi et mort vive le roi"



Dans la famille "nettoyeurs de la savanne", je te vois mieux en bousier !


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (3 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Dans la famille "nettoyeurs de la savanne", je te vois mieux en bousier !


 
Ouinhhhhhhhhhhhhhh








Pô gentil


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juin 2005)

Mac-Ronenbourg a dit:
			
		

> Ouinhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est bien ce que je disait, tenderfoot, t'es encore un peu tendre pour jouer dans la cour des grands.


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (3 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ce que je disait, tenderfoot, t'es encore un peu tendre pour jouer dans la cour des grands.


 

Oui mais petit deviendra grand, et toi attention à la sortie de route!!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juin 2005)

Mac-Ronenbourg a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais petit deviendra grand, et toi attention à la sortie de route!!!!



Encore un qui confond les motards avec les blaireaux qui font de la moto ...


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (3 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Encore un qui confond les motards avec les blaireaux qui font de la moto ...


Dont bien entendu tu ne fais pas parti toi   , mate des vrais motard...


----------



## alèm (3 Juin 2005)

Monsieur Sonnyboy : "j'aime beaucoup ce que vous faïtes !"


----------

